# AMD Ryzen 7 PRO 4750G - Unknown AMD Radeon GPU [Solved]

## _YC_

Hello everyone, hope you will be able to help me with my issues.  :Smile: 

 I am running Gentoo Linux and have AMD Ryzen 7 PRO 4750G. Several weeks ago after some update, which I can't remember, my AMDGPU driver rejected to work and now I am sitting on ShadowFB.

```
[     8.185] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)

[     8.269] (WW) AMDGPU(0): gbm_create_device returned NULL, using ShadowFB

```

 I have followed all recommendations found on Gentoo WiKi devoted to AMDGU and Renoir, I have tried to upgrade and downgrade kernel, mesa, libdrm, xorg-server and ixf86-video-amdgpu driver - the issue persists. 

 It seems that the kernel part is working fine, the amdgpu is initialised successfully.

Now I have the following:

```
x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107::gentoo  USE="-libkms -valgrind" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeon"

media-libs/mesa-21.2.2::gentoo  USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles1 gles2 llvm lm-sensors osmesa vaapi vdpau vulkan wayland xa xvmc zstd -d3d9 -debug -opencl (-selinux) -test -unwind -valgrind -vulkan-overlay -zink" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi"

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.10.72:5.10.72::gentoo  USE="symlink -build -experimental"

x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.13-r1:0/1.20.13::gentoo  USE="elogind udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -suid -systemd -test -unwind -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb"

x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu-21.0.0::gentoo  USE="udev"

```

What would you recommend?

Here are more details:

1. uname -a

```
Linux none 5.10.72-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 10 14:29:53 CEST 2021 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 7 PRO 4750G with Radeon Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

2. dmesg | grep -E 'amdgpu|drm'

```

[    0.315386] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.315439] amdgpu: Topology: Add CPU node

[    0.315475] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    0.315538] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RENOIR 0x1002:0x1636 0x1002:0x1636 0xD8).

[    0.315539] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: Trusted Memory Zone (TMZ) feature disabled as experimental (default)

[    0.315544] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFCA00000

[    0.315544] [drm] register mmio size: 524288

[    0.315545] [drm] PCIE atomic ops is not supported

[    0.316559] [drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>

[    0.316559] [drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>

[    0.316560] [drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>

[    0.316560] [drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>

[    0.316561] [drm] add ip block number 4 <smu>

[    0.316561] [drm] add ip block number 5 <gfx_v9_0>

[    0.316562] [drm] add ip block number 6 <sdma_v4_0>

[    0.316563] [drm] add ip block number 7 <dm>

[    0.316563] [drm] add ip block number 8 <vcn_v2_0>

[    0.316564] [drm] add ip block number 9 <jpeg_v2_0>

[    0.319891] [drm] BIOS signature incorrect 0 0

[    0.319915] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: Fetched VBIOS from ROM BAR

[    0.319916] amdgpu: ATOM BIOS: 113-RENOIR-033

[    0.319925] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_sdma.bin

[    0.319927] [drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode

[    0.319927] [drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode

[    0.319928] [drm] JPEG decode is enabled in VM mode

[    0.319944] [drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit

[    0.319949] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: VRAM: 512M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F41FFFFFFF (512M used)

[    0.319949] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF

[    0.319950] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF

[    0.319953] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=512M

[    0.319954] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR4

[    0.320063] [drm] amdgpu: 512M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.320064] [drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.320066] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    0.320163] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).

[    0.320221] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_asd.bin

[    0.320222] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_ta.bin

[    0.320227] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_pfp.bin

[    0.320228] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_me.bin

[    0.320228] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_ce.bin

[    0.320229] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_rlc.bin

[    0.320232] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_mec.bin

[    0.320232] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_mec2.bin

[    0.321069] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_dmcub.bin

[    0.321071] [drm] Loading DMUB firmware via PSP: version=0x01010019

[    0.321074] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_vcn.bin

[    0.321075] [drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.14 DEC: 5 VEP: 0 Revision: 20

[    0.321078] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: Will use PSP to load VCN firmware

[    1.001016] [drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf41f800000 for PSP TMR

[    1.211166] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: RAS: optional ras ta ucode is not available

[    1.235169] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: RAP: optional rap ta ucode is not available

[    1.235803] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: SMU is initialized successfully!

[    1.237183] [drm] kiq ring mec 2 pipe 1 q 0

[    1.238564] [drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.104!

[    1.239550] [drm] DMUB hardware initialized: version=0x01010019

[    1.429805] [drm] VCN decode and encode initialized successfully(under DPG Mode).

[    1.429825] [drm] JPEG decode initialized successfully.

[    1.431623] amdgpu: Topology: Add dGPU node [0x1636:0x1002]

[    1.431627] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: SE 1, SH per SE 2, CU per SH 18, active_cu_number 28

[    1.432505] [drm] fb mappable at 0x820CCF000

[    1.432506] [drm] vram apper at 0x820000000

[    1.432507] [drm] size 8294400

[    1.432507] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    1.432507] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    1.432589] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.544970] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: [drm] fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.545035] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring gfx uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 0

[    1.545036] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.0.0 uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 0

[    1.545037] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.1.0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 0

[    1.545038] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.2.0 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 0

[    1.545039] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.3.0 uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 0

[    1.545040] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.0.1 uses VM inv eng 7 on hub 0

[    1.545041] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.1.1 uses VM inv eng 8 on hub 0

[    1.545041] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.2.1 uses VM inv eng 9 on hub 0

[    1.545042] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring comp_1.3.1 uses VM inv eng 10 on hub 0

[    1.545043] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring kiq_2.1.0 uses VM inv eng 11 on hub 0

[    1.545044] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring sdma0 uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 1

[    1.545045] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring vcn_dec uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 1

[    1.545045] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring vcn_enc0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 1

[    1.545046] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring vcn_enc1 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 1

[    1.545047] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: ring jpeg_dec uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 1

[    1.546506] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.40.0 20150101 for 0000:0c:00.0 on minor 0
```

3. emerge --info

```
Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib/hardened, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 5.10.72-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.72-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_PRO_4750G_with_Radeon_Graphics-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    32388876 total,  27919148 free

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33554428 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 14 Oct 2021 08:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 49793ad1a2c441b8fef65ffbae1f75f4db3ea6e1

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.9.6_p2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.53.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.21.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.43.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --new-compress

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=znver2 -mtune=znver2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPPFLAGS="-march=znver2 -mtune=znver2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector"

CXXFLAGS="-march=znver2 -mtune=znver2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.fau.de/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--new-compress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="# 7zip Acceleration All Books Decoding Font GTK+ General Image KDE Libraries Mobile Network OpenGL QT Sound System Video X XFCE4 a52 aac acl acpi alsa alsa-plugin amd64 and apng archive aspell berkdb bluetooth boost brightness-control btpclient bzip2 cairo caps crypt cups dav1d dbus declarative dhcpcd dictionary disabled display-manager dri drm dts dvd egl eglfs elogind epub exif ffmpeg fftw flac flags fontconfig format fuse gdbm gentoo-vm gif glamor gles gles1 gles2 gnutls gpg gpm grub gsl gtk3 hardened harfbuzz iconv icu idn import-filter introspection ithreads jit jpeg jpeg2k kernel kipi kwallet lcms ldac libdrm libglvnd libnotify libsamplerate libtirpc libv4l libxm2 libxml2 lm-sensors lto lz4 lzma lzo mad mesa minizip mng mobi mp3 mpeg mtp natspec ncurses nls nptl nss ntfs ntp obex office ogg okular openal opencl opengl openmp openssl opus osmesa otf pam pcre pcre16 pdf phonon pie plasma pm-utils png policykit prison pulseaudio qml qtmedia raw readline scripttools sddm semantic-desktop share smp smpeg sound spell split-usr sqlite ssl ssp svc svg symlink system-binutils system-boost system-cairo system-ffmpeg system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-lcms system-libevent system-libs system-libvpx system-sqlite system-zlib taglib tcpd theora threads thumbnail tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vc vdpau vlc vorbis vpx vulkan wallpapers webengine widgets wifi wireless x264 x265 xa xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xkb xml xmp xtpax xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2019" ALSA_CARDS="sda-intel" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sha sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3" CURL_SSL="gnutls" ELIBC="glibc" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en ru" LCD_DEVICES="X ncurses text" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, RUSTFLAGS
```

4. Xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Main"

   Screen      0   "1920x1080" 0 0

#   InputDevice   "Mouse1"

#   InputDevice   "Keyboard1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option      "AllowEmptyInput"   "0"

#   Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "0"

#   Option      "AutoEnableDevices"   "0"

   Option      "AutoAddGPU"      "1"

   Option      "DRI2"         "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "1920x1080"

   Device      "Ryzer4750G"

   Monitor      "HDMI-A-0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection   "Display"

      Modes "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Ryzer4750G"

   Option      "Monitor-HDMI"      "HDMI-A-0

   Option      "Monitor-Displayport"   "Displayport-0"

   BoardName   "AMD Ryzer Pro 4750G"

   BusID      "PCI:12:00:0"

   Driver      "amdgpu"

   Option      "Accel"

   Option      "DRI"         "3"

   Option      "AccelMethod"      "glamor"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "HDMI-A-0"

   VendorName   "Philips"

   ModelName   "PHL243V7"

   ModeLine   "1920x1080@60" 148.50 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

#   Gamma      1.10 0.96 0.80

#   Option      "LeftOf"   "DVI-D-0"

   Option      "Primary"   "true"

   Option      "Position"   "0 0"

   Option      "DPMS"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Displayport-0"

   VendorName   "Philips"

   ModelName   "PHL243V7"

   ModeLine   "1920x1080@60" 148.50 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

#   Gamma      1.10 0.96 0.80

#   Option      "RightOf"   "HDMI-A-0"

   Option      "Primary"   "false"

   Option      "DPMS"      "true"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier      "Keyboard1"

   Driver         "libinput"

   Option         "XkbModel"      "pc105"

   Option         "XkbLayout"      "no,ru"

   Option         "XkbVariant"      "winkeys,winkeys"

   Option         "XkbOptions"      "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"

   MatchIsKeyboard      "on"

   MatchDevicePath      "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier      "Mouse1"

   Driver         "libinput"

   MatchIsPointer      "on"

   MatchDevicePath      "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Group   "video"

    Mode   0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"      "1"

   Option      "RENDER"      "1"

   Option      "DAMAGE"      "1"

   Option      "XVideo"         "1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection
```

Last edited by _YC_ on Sun Oct 31, 2021 7:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jpsollie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux none 5.10.72-gentoo
> 
> 

 

I'm not sure whether the 4750G is included in the 5.10 series, but in case it would be: there are several IOMMU issues which have been fixed in 5.11+ kernel, you may want to take a look at those

also, try adding amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1 to kernel / modprobe, it may help.

----------

## _YC_

 *jpsollie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Linux none 5.10.72-gentoo
> 
>  
> ...

 Well, as I said - everything was working fine couple of weeks ago.   :Sad: 

And yes, I have already tried "amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1" and 5.11+ kernels, with no change.

----------

## jpsollie

Could you please remove the xorg file and try to run X with default settings? Try to catch /var/log/Xorg.0.log if it would fail

----------

## _YC_

 *jpsollie wrote:*   

> Could you please remove the xorg file and try to run X with default settings? Try to catch /var/log/Xorg.0.log if it would fail

 

Thank you for your proposal.   :Smile:  But, unfortunately, nothing has been changed with DRI...

```
[     8.377] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)

[     8.462] (WW) AMDGPU(0): gbm_create_device returned NULL, using ShadowFB

```

Here we go:

```
[     8.300] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-3431.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[     8.301] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.13

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     8.301] Build Operating System: Linux 5.10.61-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     8.301] Current Operating System: Linux cmaster 5.10.72-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 10 14:29:53 CEST 2021 x86_64

[     8.301] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.10.72-gentoo root=/dev/nvme0n1p4 ro nopti nospec udev rootfstype=f2fs resume=/dev/nvme0n1p3 quiet amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1

[     8.301] Build Date: 27 September 2021  01:18:59PM

[     8.301]  

[     8.301] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[     8.301]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     8.301] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     8.301] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 15 09:43:06 2021

[     8.302] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     8.302] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     8.302] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     8.302] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     8.302] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     8.302] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     8.302] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     8.302] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     8.302] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     8.302] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     8.306] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[     8.306] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     8.306] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     8.306] (II) Loader magic: 0x5626a5df0ce0

[     8.306] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     8.306]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     8.306]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[     8.306]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[     8.306]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[     8.307] (++) using VT number 7

[     8.307] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[     8.307] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     8.320] (--) PCI:*(12@0:0:0) 1002:1636:1002:1636 rev 216, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/2097152, 0xfca00000/524288, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[     8.320] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     8.321] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     8.328] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.328]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.0.0

[     8.328]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[     8.328] (II) Applying OutputClass "AMDgpu" to /dev/dri/card0

[     8.328]    loading driver: amdgpu

[     8.328] (==) Matched amdgpu as autoconfigured driver 0

[     8.328] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[     8.328] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[     8.328] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[     8.328] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[     8.328] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     8.328] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[     8.328] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[     8.332] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.332]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 21.0.0

[     8.332]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     8.332]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[     8.332] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[     8.332] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[     8.333] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.333]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 19.1.0

[     8.333]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     8.333]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[     8.350] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     8.350] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     8.351] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.351]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.20.13

[     8.351]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     8.351]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[     8.351] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     8.351] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     8.351] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[     8.351] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     8.352] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     8.352] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[     8.352] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

   All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[     8.352] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[     8.377] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     8.377] (II) AMDGPU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     8.377] (==) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     8.377] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[     8.377] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     8.377] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[     8.377] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[     8.377] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)

[     8.377] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     8.377] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     8.377] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     8.378] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.378]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.0.0

[     8.378]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     8.378] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     8.378] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     8.378] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     8.462] (WW) AMDGPU(0): gbm_create_device returned NULL, using ShadowFB

[     8.462] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[     8.462] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[     8.462] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[     8.462] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.462]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.1.0

[     8.462]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     8.462] (II) AMDGPU(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[     8.463] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[     8.463] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 has no monitor section

[     8.463] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-1 has no monitor section

[     8.463] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-2 has no monitor section

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: c155  Serial#: 42767

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Year: 2019  Week: 22

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Digital Display Input

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 53  vert.: 30

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): redX: 0.652 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.321 greenY: 0.610

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported established timings:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@67Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@72Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@56Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@72Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported standard timings:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): #0: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): #1: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): #2: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 296 mm

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: PHL 243V7

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Serial No: UK01922042767

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 296 mm

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 296 mm

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 296 mm

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 296 mm

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 732  h_sync_end 796 h_blank_end 864 h_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 576  v_sync: 581  v_sync_end 586 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID (in hex):

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00ffffffffffff00410c55c10fa70000

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    161d010380351e782a0565a756529c27

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0f5054bfef00d1c0b300950081808140

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    81c001010101023a801871382d40582c

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    45000f282100001e000000fd00324c1e

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc0050

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    484c2032343356370a202020000000ff

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00554b3031393232303432373637012c

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    02031ef14b101f051404130312021101

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    230907078301000065030c0010008c0a

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    d08a20e02d10103e96000f2821000018

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    011d007251d01e206e2855000f282100

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    001e8c0ad08a20e02d10103e96000f28

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    210000188c0ad090204031200c405500

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0f282100001800000000000000000000

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0):    000000000000000000000000000000cd

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing probed modes for output DisplayPort-0

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0  148.50  1280 2008 2052 2200  800 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[     8.479] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-0

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: c155  Serial#: 42219

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Year: 2019  Week: 22

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Digital Display Input

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 53  vert.: 30

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): redX: 0.652 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.321 greenY: 0.610

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported established timings:

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@67Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@72Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@56Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@72Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported standard timings:

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): #0: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): #1: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): #2: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 296 mm

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: PHL 243V7

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Serial No: UK01922042219

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID (in hex):

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00ffffffffffff00410c55c1eba40000

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    161d010380351e782a0565a756529c27

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0f5054bfef00d1c0b300950081808140

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    81c001010101023a801871382d40582c

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    45000f282100001e000000fd00324c1e

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc0050

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    484c2032343356370a202020000000ff

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00554b3031393232303432323139005c

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI-A-0

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0  148.50  1280 2008 2052 2200  800 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-1

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-2

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 connected

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 connected

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-1 disconnected

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-2 disconnected

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using spanning desktop for initial modes

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[     8.480] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +1920+0

[     8.481] (II) AMDGPU(0): mem size init: gart size :bf6ad000 vram size: s:1e2ee000 visible:16a32800

[     8.481] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     8.481] (==) AMDGPU(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     8.481] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     8.481] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     8.481] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     8.481] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     8.481] (II) Unloading modesetting

[     8.481] (II) AMDGPU(0): Front buffer pitch: 16384 bytes

[     8.482] (==) AMDGPU(0): DRI3 disabled

[     8.482] (==) AMDGPU(0): Backing store enabled

[     8.482] (WW) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering disabled

[     8.482] (II) AMDGPU(0): 2D and 3D acceleration disabled

[     8.482] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPMS enabled

[     8.482] (==) AMDGPU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     8.512] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[     8.512] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[     8.512] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[     8.512] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension Present

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     8.513] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[     8.513] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[     8.534] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so: undefined symbol: amdgpu_query_video_caps_info)

[     8.534] (EE) AIGLX error: unable to load driver swrast

[     8.534] (EE) GLX: could not load software renderer

[     8.534] (II) GLX: no usable GL providers found for screen 0

[     8.534] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     8.534] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[     8.534] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[     8.535] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[     8.535] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 1016 x 285

[     8.612] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     8.612] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.612] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[     8.612] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[     8.617] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.617]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.1.0

[     8.617]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     8.617]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[     8.617] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[     8.617] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     8.617] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[     8.617] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.620] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.620] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[     8.621] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[     8.650] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[     8.650] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     8.651] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.651] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[     8.652] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[     8.652] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.652] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[     8.652] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     8.652] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[     8.652] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.652] (II) event2  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.652] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[     8.653] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device removed

[     8.674] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:15/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input2/event2"

[     8.674] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     8.675] (II) event2  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.675] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[     8.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[     8.676] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.676] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[     8.676] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     8.676] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[     8.676] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.676] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.676] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[     8.676] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[     8.690] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[     8.690] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     8.691] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.691] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[     8.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control (/dev/input/event6)

[     8.692] (**) ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.692] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control'

[     8.692] (**) ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: always reports core events

[     8.692] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[     8.692] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.693] (II) event6  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.693] (II) event6  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[     8.693] (II) event6  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: device removed

[     8.706] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/0000:01:00.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.1/1-2.1.2/1-2.1.2:1.3/0003:0572:1703.0004/input/input6/event6"

[     8.706] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[     8.707] (II) event6  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.707] (II) event6  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[     8.708] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ASUS ASUS USB Audio (/dev/input/event7)

[     8.708] (**) ASUS ASUS USB Audio: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.708] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ASUS ASUS USB Audio'

[     8.708] (**) ASUS ASUS USB Audio: always reports core events

[     8.708] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[     8.708] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.709] (II) event7  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.709] (II) event7  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio: device is a keyboard

[     8.709] (II) event7  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio: device removed

[     8.722] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/0000:01:00.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.1/1-2.1.2/1-2.1.2:1.3/0003:0572:1703.0004/input/input7/event7"

[     8.722] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ASUS ASUS USB Audio" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[     8.723] (II) event7  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.724] (II) event7  - ASUS ASUS USB Audio: device is a keyboard

[     8.724] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[     8.724] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.724] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Keyboard'

[     8.724] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[     8.724] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[     8.724] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.725] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.725] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device is a keyboard

[     8.725] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device removed

[     8.738] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/0000:01:00.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.2/1-2.2:1.0/0003:046D:C328.0002/input/input3/event3"

[     8.738] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[     8.739] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.739] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device is a keyboard

[     8.740] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control (/dev/input/event4)

[     8.740] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.740] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control'

[     8.740] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: always reports core events

[     8.740] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[     8.740] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.741] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.741] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[     8.741] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: device removed

[     8.754] (II) libinput: Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: needs a virtual subdevice

[     8.754] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/0000:01:00.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.2/1-2.2:1.1/0003:046D:C328.0003/input/input4/event4"

[     8.754] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[     8.755] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[     8.755] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[     8.755] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     8.755] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     8.755] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.755] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Keyboard Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[     8.756] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Keyboard System Control (/dev/input/event5)

[     8.756] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.756] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Keyboard System Control'

[     8.756] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: always reports core events

[     8.756] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[     8.756] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.757] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.757] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: device is a keyboard

[     8.757] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: device removed

[     8.770] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/0000:01:00.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.2/1-2.2:1.1/0003:046D:C328.0003/input/input5/event5"

[     8.770] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Keyboard System Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[     8.771] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.771] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Keyboard System Control: device is a keyboard

[     8.772] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech StreamCam (/dev/input/event19)

[     8.772] (**) Logitech StreamCam: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     8.772] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech StreamCam'

[     8.772] (**) Logitech StreamCam: always reports core events

[     8.772] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event19"

[     8.772] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[     8.773] (II) event19 - Logitech StreamCam: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[     8.773] (II) event19 - Logitech StreamCam: device is a keyboard

[     8.773] (II) event19 - Logitech StreamCam: device removed

[     8.802] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/0000:01:00.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/input/input19/event19"

[     8.802] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech StreamCam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

```

----------

## _YC_

 *jpsollie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Linux none 5.10.72-gentoo
> 
>  
> ...

 

Just tried 5.14.12 - no changes.   :Sad: 

----------

## user

Hi _YC_

misleadingly and not an issue.

```
[     8.377] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)
```

This line happen here also with kernel 5.10.73. Try mesa without classic and radeon, my current USE flags are

```

media-libs/mesa-21.1.7::gentoo  USE="X dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm vaapi vulkan zstd -classic -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan-overlay -wayland -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.13-r1:0/1.20.13::gentoo  USE="udev xorg xvfb -debug -dmx -doc -elogind -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -suid -systemd -test -unwind -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest"

```

```

...

(--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)

(II) AMDGPU(0): glamor X acceleration enabled on AMD RENOIR (DRM 3.40.0, 5.10.73, LLVM 12.0.1)

(II) AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

(==) AMDGPU(0): TearFree property default: auto

(==) AMDGPU(0): VariableRefresh: disabled

(II) AMDGPU(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

...

(II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

(II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

(II) AMDGPU(0): Front buffer pitch: 20480 bytes

(II) AMDGPU(0): SYNC extension fences enabled

(II) AMDGPU(0): Present extension enabled

(==) AMDGPU(0): DRI3 enabled

(==) AMDGPU(0): Backing store enabled

(II) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) AMDGPU(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

(II) AMDGPU(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) AMDGPU(0): DPMS enabled

(==) AMDGPU(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) AMDGPU(0): Set up textured video (glamor)

...

```

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Could you please remove the xorg file and try to run X with default settings?

 

That's a good start. It didn't help - but @_YC_, you should leave it that way until it works. After that, you can add to the xorg file whatever you want.

Next, "no-multilib/hardened" and your CFLAGS come to my mind. They are probably not the culprit - but you should keep in mind that you use settings most users don't have - and that it could be related.

The output of "dmesg" you posted looks good.

Things start to go wrong here:

```
[     8.352] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[     8.377] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
```

On my machine, I get

```
[  1053.720] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  1053.720] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0
```

The next hint is here:

```
[     8.482] (WW) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering disabled
```

It seems that something is wrong with dri. We once had a thread where someone had problems with dri. I'll try to find it. If I remember correctly, it was a permission problem.

Please post your kernel config using wgetpaste.

----------

## mike155

One more thing: the AMDGPU page says:

 *Quote:*   

> The VIDEO_CARDS variable must be set to "amdgpu radeonsi"

 

Your VIDEO_CARDS is 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"
```

Remove "radeon" and recompile mesa.

Have you tried the advice below (from the AMDGPU page)?

 *Quote:*   

> When using AMDGPU, it is recommended to unset the ATI Radeon option so that the radeon module is not built. Or alternatively, the module can be built and blacklisted (after rebooting check with lsmod | grep radeon to see if the blacklisting worked). The amdgpu and radeon modules are not meant to be loaded simultaneously, unless, for example multiseat, system requires it.

 

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> One more thing: the AMDGPU page says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The VIDEO_CARDS variable must be set to "amdgpu radeonsi" 
> 
> Your VIDEO_CARDS is 
> ...

 

Done - no changes. 

I have also installed recent 5.14.13 kernel, and again, it does not fix the issue, unfortunately.

----------

## mike155

Please post your kernel config using wgetpaste.

Please rebuild libdrm with USE flag libkms and reboot. Does that change anything?

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please post your kernel config using wgetpaste.

 

Sure, here it is (link).

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please rebuild libdrm with USE flag libkms and reboot. Does that change anything?

 

After recompiling libdrm with 'libkms' flag:

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     8.005] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     8.005] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     8.031] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     8.109] (WW) AMDGPU(0): gbm_create_device returned NULL, using ShadowFB

[     8.143] (WW) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

----------

## mike155

Your kernel config looks good. I don't see anything wrong there.

How do you start X? Automatically at boot? Or with "startx"? Have you tried "startx" as user and as "root"? Trying "startx" as root is important to make sure that it's not a permission problem.

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Your kernel config looks good. I don't see anything wrong there.

 

Thanks.  :Smile: 

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> How do you start X? Automatically at boot? Or with "startx"? Have you tried "startx" as user and as "root"? Trying "startx" as root is important to make sure that it's not a permission problem.

 

I am using sddm as a Display Manager and then it starts XFCE4 session. Everything is set automatically, I did not remember that I adjusted any settings there, except of setting sddm as a DM.

But, may be I should provide some configs as an evidence? Please let me know what should I share.

----------

## mike155

I just saw the line below in your Xorg.0.log:

```
[    8.307] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration
```

Please check that your login manager (do you use elogind?) is up and running. Please note that I use Systemd, so I can't tell you whether this message is expected and harmless on non-Systemd setups. But it looks suspicious, because failing to integrate with the login manager could result in missing permissions.

If that doesn't help: please change your system (temporarily) so that it boots to a TTY console. In order to do that, add " 3" to your kernel command line parameters.

Log in as user and run "startx".

Log in as "root" an run "startx.

Do you get any messages that could help us? Is there a difference between "startx" as "user" and as "root"? If it is a permission problem, "startx" as "root" will show a different result than "startx" as user.

BTW: If you use "startx", a file "~/.xinitrc" is necessary to start the window manager. If you want to start XFCE, your ~.xinitrc should contain the line below:

```
exec startxfce4
```

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> If that doesn't help: please change your system (temporarily) so that it boots to a TTY console. In order to do that, add " 3" to your kernel command line parameters.
> 
> Log in as user and run "startx".
> 
> Log in as "root" an run "startx.
> ...

 

Here we go:User's XOrg.0.log: http://dpaste.com/9SG6JWFKG

Root's XOrg.0.log: http://dpaste.com/A6SJ8NCTQ

No much difference, as far as I can see. The main issue here looks like a problem with kms.

```
[   503.055] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
```

Something is wrong with my Kernel settings?

----------

## mike155

I can't read the last two log files you posted. My browser says: not found / expired.

But you wrote that there's no difference. And that's good, because it shows that your issue is not related to permissions or logind.  :Smile: 

Okay... Your kernel config looks good, the output of dmesg looks good, firmware is loaded, the issue is not related to permissions and it's unusual.

I searched at Google and found this post: https://marc.info/?l=qubes-users&m=155363286804856&w=2. The post contains the same error messages.

The author writes:

 *Quote:*   

> I tried X11 with "Option AccelMethod=none" with newer kernel with no artifacts and login was possible, so the culprit is radeonsi_dri.so from mesa-dri package.

 

Please try "Option AccelMethod=none" in your xorg.conf. Does your X server work with this option? That's surely not a solution, but it would tell us that we should concentrate on Mesa and dri.

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> I searched at Google and found this post: https://marc.info/?l=qubes-users&m=155363286804856&w=2. The post contains the same error messages.
> 
> The author writes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   I tried X11 with "Option AccelMethod=none" with newer kernel with no artifacts and login was possible, so the culprit is radeonsi_dri.so from mesa-dri package. 
> ...

 

It works without any issues and any changes. Same picture.

```
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

(WW) AMDGPU(0): gbm_create_device returned NULL, using ShadowFB

(WW) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering disabled
```

Last edited by _YC_ on Tue Oct 26, 2021 8:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mike155

I just removed libdrm and mesa from my machine (AMD Ryzen 7 5700G). I now get

```
# grep AIGLX Xorg.0.log

[  7710.101] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[  7710.101] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

[  7710.101] (EE) AIGLX error: unable to load driver swrast
```

That's similar to the messages you get...

If I re-install libdrm and mesa, I get:

```
# grep AIGLX Xorg.0.log

[   471.913] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeonsi
```

I think something is wrong with libdrm and mesa on your machine. Do you agree?

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> I think something is wrong with libdrm and mesa on your machine. Do you agree?

 

This is how mesa and llibdrm have been build on my PC:

```
x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107::gentoo USE="libkms -valgrind" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeon" 

media-libs/mesa-21.2.2::gentoo  USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles1 gles2 llvm lm-sensors osmesa vaapi vdpau vulkan wayland xa xvmc zstd -d3d9 -debug -opencl (-selinux) -test -unwind -valgrind -vulkan-overlay -zink" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi"
```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed: (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-libs/mesa-21.2.2::gentoo[video_cards_radeonsi,-video_cards_radeon,-video_cards_r100,-video_cards_r600,-video_cards_r200,-video_cards_r300]

# required by mesa (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107 video_cards_radeon

I tried both libdrm-2.4.106, 2.4.107 and 9999  - no changes. Same thing with mesa.

The only change that I can remember I made last 4 months was adding "gles1" as a global flag to /etc/portage/make.conf. I can recompile world without it to check.   :Smile: 

----------

## mike155

Below are the settings I use:

```
# emerge -pv libdrm mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.107::gentoo  USE="libkms -valgrind" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeon (-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/mesa-21.2.2::gentoo  USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm lm-sensors vdpau vulkan wayland zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vulkan-overlay -xa -xvmc -zink" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

USE flag "gles1" is not enabled on my machine.

----------

## mike155

I'm still thinking about the message:

```
[     8.109] (WW) AMDGPU(0): gbm_create_device returned NULL, using ShadowFB 
```

gbm_create_device() is provided by Mesa. I looked at the source code. The functions needs (among other resources) /dev/dri/card0.

Please post the output of

```
ls -la /dev/dri
```

On my machine, I get:

```
# ls -la /dev/dri

total 0

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root        140 Oct 26 17:08 .

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root       3460 Oct 26 19:30 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        120 Oct 26 17:08 by-path

crw-rw----+  1 root video  226,   0 Oct 26 20:53 card0

crw-rw----+  1 root video  226,   1 Oct 26 17:08 card1

crw-rw-rw-   1 root render 226, 128 Oct 26 17:08 renderD128

crw-rw-rw-   1 root render 226, 129 Oct 26 17:08 renderD129
```

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please post the output of
> 
> ```
> ls -la /dev/dri
> ```
> ...

 

Please find my output below:

```
drwxr-xr-x   3 root root       100 окт 27  2021 .

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root      3160 окт 27 10:15 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        80 окт 27  2021 by-path

crw-rw----+  1 root video 226,   0 окт 27  2021 card0

crw-rw-rw-   1 root video 226, 128 окт 27  2021 renderD128
```

 As I see, the difference is with 'render' group for renderD128 item. I have there 'video' instead.

----------

## mike155

The output of "ls -la /dev/dri" looks good. Group 'render' for renderD128 is probably not a problem: you ran 'startx' as root and it didn't help.

I recompiled libdrm and mesa on my machine with your USE flags and your CFLAGS. I changed the group of /dev/dri/render* to 'video'. I even switched to a hardened profile. But I can't reproduce the issue on my machine.

I must admit that I can't tell you why it doesn't work.

Some random ideas:

Have you upgraded your BIOS/UEFI lately? Or have you changed any BIOS/UEFI  settings?

Do you remember when the issue first appeared? 'qlop' prints a history of the packages that were emerged. You could try to find out which packages were emerged before the issue appeared.

You could try to recompile the whole system. Run "emerge --empty -av @world". Before you do that: switch to the no-multilib profile (without hardened). And set your CFLAGS to the recommended values "-O2 -march=native -pipe". It's likely that "-march=native" will generate better code for your CPU than "-march=znver2 -mtune=znver2". GCC 11.2 comes with native support for ZEN 1-3 processors.

Please post your kernel config one more time. Your old link doesn't work anymore. I already looked at your kernel - but I might have overlooked something.

Do you know how to use the debugger? You could set a breakpoint at function gbm_create_device in mesa and try to find out why it returns NULL.

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Some random ideas:
> 
> Have you upgraded your BIOS/UEFI lately? Or have you changed any BIOS/UEFI  settings?
> ...

 No, I have not. The BIOS had been updated long ago in order to install AMD Ryzen 7 PRO 4750G.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Do you remember when the issue first appeared? 'qlop' prints a history of the packages that were emerged. You could try to find out which packages were emerged before the issue appeared.

 No, I did not. But I have an idea to check. It seems I have an "old" AMD AMDGPU Pro OpenCL package installed. I will remove it and check.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> You could try to recompile the whole system. Run "emerge --empty -av @world". Before you do that: switch to the no-multilib profile (without hardened). And set your CFLAGS to the recommended values "-O2 -march=native -pipe". It's likely that "-march=native" will generate better code for your CPU than "-march=znver2 -mtune=znver2". GCC 11.2 comes with native support for ZEN 1-3 processors.
> 
> 

  Sure, will do.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please post your kernel config one more time. Your old link doesn't work anymore. I already looked at your kernel - but I might have overlooked something.
> 
> 

 This is also a good idea, will share .config during the day.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Do you know how to use the debugger? You could set a breakpoint at function gbm_create_device in mesa and try to find out why it returns NULL.
> 
> 

  Well, yes, I can do so, will try to check and update you with the results.

----------

## _YC_

 *_YC_ wrote:*   

> No, I did not. But I have an idea to check. It seems I have an "old" AMD AMDGPU Pro OpenCL package installed. I will remove it and check.

 

Now it works! Even if Xorg.0.log still reports

```
(--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)
```

GLX has been initialized successfully:

```
OpenGL vendor string: AMD

OpenGL renderer string: AMD RENOIR (DRM 3.42.0, 5.14.15-gentoo, LLVM 12.0.1)

OpenGL core profile version string: 4.6 (Core Profile) Mesa 21.3.0-rc3

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.60

OpenGL version string: 4.6 (Compatibility Profile) Mesa 21.3.0-rc3

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.60

OpenGL profile mask: compatibility profile

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.2 Mesa 21.3.0-rc3

OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.20
```

 So the problem was with AMDGPU Pro OpenCL package. It is incompatible with the current AMDGPU driver and mesa and should be either removed or updated.

Please, mark the issue as SOLVED.   :Smile: 

----------

## Goverp

 *_YC_ wrote:*   

> ... Even if Xorg.0.log still reports
> 
> ```
> (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x1636)
> ```
> ...

 

I noticed that both my AMDGPU systems are issuing the same message, but working fine.  Not sure when the message started appearing; more than a week ago.

I presume it's a minor goof-up on AMD's part; they used to list an enormous number of chipsets in the message; then they chopped it to just "all supported chipsets".  And now "all supported chipsets we admit to knowing"  :Smile: 

----------

## mike155

I'm glad you solved it! I was running out of ideas...

 *Quote:*   

> Please, mark the issue as SOLVED. 

 

To mark this thread as solved, please edit your first post and add "[Solved]" in the subject line.

----------

## _YC_

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> I'm glad you solved it! I was running out of ideas...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Please, mark the issue as SOLVED.  
> 
> To mark this thread as solved, please edit your first post and add "[Solved]" in the subject line.

 

Done and Thank you for your involvement and support.

It would be great to know how to update AMD AMDGPU Pro OpenCl package to reflect the issue we found. Whom should I contact for that?   :Cool: 

----------

